# Ticket Station?



## Helene4 (Oct 22, 2012)

Has anyone heard or delt with Ticket Station? I've been looking for discounted tickets to Disney World, and received an unsolicited e-mail from them. Legit? Location? What do you know about them?


----------



## johnf0614 (Oct 22, 2012)

I've never heard of them, but keep in mind, it is very rare to find any company selling discounted disney tickets.  Undercover tourist is one reputable that does sell them, but only an extremely small discount...


----------



## sfwilshire (Oct 22, 2012)

I have used Undercover Tourist and had good experiences. 

I would suggest you ask your question at www.disboards.com . Lots of experts there. 

Sheila


----------



## jmpellet (Oct 22, 2012)

If you have young childre, (12 and under maybe more) consider doing the Disney Youth Educational Series (YES Program).  They have an educational program (one morning) and REALLY discounted tickets.  They don't do it all months of the year but it is a fabulous deal!


----------



## bnoble (Oct 22, 2012)

> it is very rare to find any company selling discounted disney tickets


This, exactly.  The only two "reputable" sources I know of have already been mentioned: Undercover Tourist (very modest discount, but something is better than nothing), or the Youth Educational Series.  There are a few other legitimate brokers, but Undercover always seems to have prices as good or better, and they have great customer service to boot.

Taking a quick look, it looks like Ticket Station is possibly legitimate, but UCT still probably has better prices.  Ticket Station does not list prices with tax or shipping; UCT does.  It also looks like Ticket Station won't show you the "bottom line" price until *after* you give them your address, etc.

Oh, and TS is "powered by Club Navigo"---that's a timeshare outfit that includes e.g. Liki Tiki in Orlando.  

If you don't have a trip that coincides with the YES program dates, just order from Undercover.


----------



## Helene4 (Oct 24, 2012)

Thank you all. Looks like undercover tourist it is!


----------



## blondietink (Nov 17, 2012)

Don't forget to check the prices for an annual pass if you are a DVC member as you get a $100.00 discount.  When comparing this to a regular ticket, look at the days you want to purchase and compare to an AP.  You might be surprised that an AP could cost you less in many cases.  We have done this in the past and maximized our AP with our travel plans.  For example, we went to WDW last December, April and October using the AP which figured out to about $12.00 per day per person for the amount of days we went.  Another year we went in August, December and August again before the AP expired.  Just a thought.


----------

